# Billing 76376 and 76377 alone?



## Calva611 (Jul 24, 2013)

Hello,

I wanted to inquire if it was possible to bill cpt code 76376 or 76377 alone without another cpt code in conjunction? 

Thank you in advance


----------



## sbetts (Jul 25, 2013)

Calva611 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I wanted to inquire if it was possible to bill cpt code 76376 or 76377 alone without another cpt code in conjunction?
> 
> Thank you in advance


They are not designated as add-on codes so I think you can.


----------



## dclark7 (Jul 25, 2013)

Both codes specifically say they are to be used in conjunction with code(s) for base imaging procedure(s).


----------



## sbetts (Jul 25, 2013)

interesting.... i wonder why they are not designated as add-on codes then.


----------

